# GT25BB turbo. What do u think ?



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

i can get the Garrett GT28BB 705330-0002 (440HP stated)
for $1900 (US$) + taxes (19%)

u can find here detail about it
http://www.turbofast.com.au/GTseries.html

will be this the best solution for the CA18DET (expect from it afther all the mods 300whp), or i can get the same result with less money ?


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

ByReaL said:


> i can get the Garrett GT28BB 705330-0002 (440HP stated)
> for $1900 (US$) + taxes (19%)
> 
> u can find here detail about it
> ...


Go look at JWT's site.. the CA18 and KA24 use common parts for power and You can get a better picture of what you CAN get for even LESS.
www.jimwolftechnologies.com


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

If your just aiming for 300whp I would just go with the S15 T28BB... Its cheaper (1/2 the price of the GT28) and it has close/better ratings to the GT28...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

2 grand for a turbo? is it really that much better than all other turbos? why would you spend that much money on it when you can get a great turbo for half the price...maybe 1/4 the price if you look hard and wait longer for a deal...2 grand is just too much for just a turbo...you should be able to get an entire kit for that much


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

Kelso said:


> in AU this turbo is about 1000$but with shipement taxes...i'll have to pay almost double for it


my qestion is if that GT series turbo is much better then T series

low lag 
more HP
more reliabe........

PS: i saw in Au this turbo is 1000$ so i'll try to get it for that amount of money


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

They are getting on a bit in age now. The GT25 series are not the best matched turbos in the world but they do ok. Youll reach around 300-330rwhp at 1.2 - 1.5 bar. They have really good midrange but are not as good as the the HKS GT25 turbos.

Oh and for the record, the Japanese S15 T28 is exactly the same as the Garrett GT2515 (shown as GT28 on the Ray Hall site)


----------

